# Please ID Morph and Sex of Auratus



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

I purchased this auratus 8 months ago from a local shop that had them labled as fancy auratus, I also bought two 6 spot at the same time. I believe the other is a male 'Hawaii-Taboga' or 'Del Azuro'. If any one could help me determine if I am correct or please correct me. The following pics are of the little guy in question. I believe that the other two are 1.1, will try to add pics of them also but they are a little more shy than this one.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Going by the source, labling, and the fact that you got some "6 spot" with them, I'd say they are some of the panama imports (of which some look like the taboga form which the hawaii population originated from). Due to lack of locale info with the animals, the only "morphs" from these imports have been split up into some general colors and/or patterns (the acon hill/small spot/6 spot/six point being one of the patterns). Yours looks like what would just be a darker "green and bronze" individual from these imports (bronze seeming to be the term for the frogs with brown instead of black and this varies from dark brown to very pale brown). That's about as specific as you can get with these guys that I know of.


----------

